# Any thoughts on Elpar..?



## Autonomous (Nov 16, 2016)

I've seen this Elpar Swiss made 17 jewel, apparently NOS, from the 70's. Looks nice for £70 but I have to admit I'm known for being gullible...

Any thoughts would be apreiated before I take a punt.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 8, 2017)

Please fix the link or pictures.

Thanks,

Kyle


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Autonomous said:


> I've seen this Elpar Swiss made 17 jewel, apparently NOS, from the 70's. Looks nice for £70 but I have to admit I'm known for being gullible...
> 
> Any thoughts would be apreiated before I take a punt.


 Is it this one?


----------



## gift (Jan 5, 2017)

I prefer a simple and practical clock


----------



## Autonomous (Nov 16, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


> Is it this one?


 That's it... don't know why my version is not working. By the look of it this pic is from same website too!

Cheers


----------

